# Raleigh Question



## Krakatoa (Sep 19, 2022)

Are the chain rings permanently attached to the crank arm or can they be separated? On this one the crank arm has damage.

Thank you in advance,

Nate VT
401-548-9082


----------



## 1motime (Sep 19, 2022)

Arm is permanently peened on ring.  Might be able to remove peen material.  Do repairs or substitute as needed and weld back if jigged properly.  Then the plating is damaged.  
Why bother?  Plenty of these parts out there


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 19, 2022)

Correct. The arm and chain ring are pressed together and not intended to be separated. If the chain ring is loose on the arm, you can sometimes repair if you carefully center, and then use a hammer and anvil to swage back together.

What is the damage to the chain ring? Broken tooth?

It looks like a 1940s or early 1950s era crank, having a black chain ring and chrome arm. They often ran these with chain cases because the case would hide the black chain ring, so no need to plate.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 19, 2022)

Thanks for your responses guys confirms what I thought. The crank arm in this case is the damaged part. I was trying to save the blackout chainring but if they're not disassembleable there's no real point I guess other than as a wall hanger!


----------



## slowride (Sep 26, 2022)

Can you show the damage to the arm? Maybe it’s just cosmetic.


----------

